# What does TIVO stand for?



## Ed_Roch (Nov 13, 2004)

My wife asked me what TIVO stood for and I said wasn't sure if it was an abrreviation for anything or just a bit of a play on words? Does anyone know what it might stand for?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think is it an abbreviation, it is actually spelled like TiVo, so that it is like TV with something extra. I have looked at tivo.com and don't think they actually have ever stated anything...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*T*he *I*n*V*ention I L*O*ve 

Seriously though, TiVo stands for nothing.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Seriously though, TiVo stands for nothing.


Yep. TiVo Corp. has said so. It's just a name they thought was the most marketable.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Television In Video Out


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

As most have stated, TiVo doesn't stand for anything... my recollection from years ago is that the company was nameless, and had a contest to name itself. I think the employees wound up choosing between "TiVo" and "Bongo". Luckily, Bongo lost.


----------

